# Gone off his food



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum from another UK member. It's been a while since I had a young dog but from memory the amount you're feeding seems be about right. I used to feed tinned food and complete but sometimes my boy would just quite simply get bored with the dry food, I used to feed both Bakers and Pedigree dry often with a little gravy to make it more appealing, my boy loved the tinned Butchers Tripe (if you can tolerate the smell), and enjoyed the Pedigree pouches too. Maybe a routine vets visit maybe be beneficial as they way be able to recommend something to suit his age and needs. 

Sorry I can't be of more help, there are many here with younger dogs who will be able to offer advice, good luck!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harris*

Welcome to the forum.

What do you mean by a tin? Do you mean a cup?
Have you looked at the feeding instructions on the dog food?
How many treats are you giving a day? Have you looked at how many to give?

A vet visit wouldn't hurt, to make sure that there is nothing physical wrong, like a urinary tract infection.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> What do you mean by a tin? Do you mean a cup?
> Have you looked at the feeding instructions on the dog food?
> ...


We call canned food tins in the UK!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the explanation!! Was wondering if that is the proper amount to feed?


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Have you got a bitch on heat in the neighbourhood? 18 months he will be starting to recognise the scent. Has he put weight on recently - too many treats over the holidays? Has he lost weight? If the latter it might be worth a vet check to make sure all is OK.
I have never fed tinned food - you pay for all the water in the tin!! But I think Butcher's tripe is supposed to be good.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Maybe your kibble has spoiled. This happened to me a few months ago. After opening a new bag, Rocky became increasingly less enthusiastic about eating. After 3 days he would not eat at all. Freshness date was ok but something was obviously wrong. Bought a fresh bag at market (not his regular brand) and he wolfed it right down.


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 9, 2017)

Many thanks for all of your replies. It might be the dried food has gone off, although we do keep it in sealed containers to maintain its freshness.
I have fed him with just dog meat today and has lapped it up, so will try some other additional dried food when I get to the shop again.
My idea now is to feed him just the dog meat, but put an additional bowl of dried in case he is hungry during the day while am at work.
Happy there is some progress, just glad he's happy enough and still showing plenty of energy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harris*

Harris: Glad there is progress!


----------

